#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Для участников учений ЕС Далай-ламы в Дели

## Нико

С 22 по 28 декабря в тибетской колонии Маджнукатилла в Дели будет находиться известный тибетский врач, специалист по акупунктуре, доктор Намгьял. С переводчицей на русский язык. Вот телефоны, если кому надо:


 09736265510, 09816088732 09816137120

----------

Galina (13.12.2012)

----------

